# سيمبلات هايدي منتصر 2009 البوم عمري ليك 192 kbps



## MenaNarmar (18 يوليو 2009)

† سلام يسوع معاكم †

سيمبلات البوم عمرى ليك 192kbps 

( نعتذر عن طرح الألبوم كامل في الوقت الحالي مؤقتا للمحافظة علي حقوق الانتاج )

















للمرنمة :

هايدي منتصر ,








أنتاج :

يوليو 2009 

عدد الترانيم

 10 

ودي الترانيم : 
​
1- ميكفنيش ( عمري ليك )

كلمات : صموئيل آنسي 
الحان : بهجت عدلي 
توزيع : محب صلاح 


2- لحد أمتي 

كلمات : رمزي بشارة
الحان : سامح عبيد
توزيع : محب صلاح


3- نور وملح

كلمات : رمزي بشارة
الحان : سامح عبيد
توزيع : جون أسطفانوس


4- أنا عايش

كلمات : مرقس فوزي
الحان : ماجد موسى
توزيع : أمجد بخيت 


5- شجرة تين

كلمات : رمزي بشارة
الحان : حاتم منير 
توزيع : حاتم منير


6- ومهما نشوف

كلمات : هاني الحناوي
الحان : ماجد موسى
توزيع : نادر جان 


7- أنا عايزك

كلمات : رمزي بشارة
الحان : سامح عبيد
توزيع : محب صلاح


8- أنت الحل

كلمات : مينا كمال
الحان : عماد عزيز 
توزيع : رفيق عاكف

9- يصنع العجايب

كلمات : إيميل يوسف
الحان : سامح عبيد
توزيع : جون اسطفانوس


10- عارفين ( اقدر أقولة يا أبويا )

كلمات : منال سمير ( فريق الحياة الأفضل )
الحان : منال سمير ( فريق الحياة الأفضل )
توزيع : باسم صبحي 
​


التحميل من الموقع الصاروخي ميديا فاير

http://www.mediafire.com/?oejzoqoaowz

والالبوم كامل مش دلوقتي للمحافظة علي الحقوق لهايدي وللمنتج لندعم انتاجنا المسيحي 
​


----------



## lovely dove (18 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هايدي منتصر 2009 البوم عمري ليك 192 kbps - السيمبلز*

مرسي كتير يامينا 
ربنا يعوض تعبك 
​


----------



## god love 2011 (18 يوليو 2009)

*رد: هايدي منتصر 2009 البوم عمري ليك 192 kbps - السيمبلز*

*ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررر
تسلم ايدك
وربنا معاك ويبارك حياتك وخدمتك
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## oesi no (18 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسى ليك يا مينا سبقتنى 
كنت لسه هرفعهم 
اما عن الشريط فانتظروه كمان 6 شهور على منتديات الكنيسه 
قوانين المنتدى كدة 

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 يوليو 2009)

مييييييييييييييييرسى ليك يا مينا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## marmora jesus (19 يوليو 2009)

ميرسي كتير ليك يا مينا

ربنا معاك ويباركك


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يوليو 2009)

_ايوا   كدا بس   متنسااااش الشريط فى اسرع وقت _​


----------



## ENG BESHOY (19 يوليو 2009)

*ميرسي كتير يا مينا 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يوليو 2009)

ميرررررسى ليك 

جارى التحميل ............. 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## naro_lovely (19 يوليو 2009)

*مرسى ربنا يعوض تعبكم​*


----------



## oesi no (19 يوليو 2009)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ايوا   كدا بس   متنسااااش الشريط فى اسرع وقت _​


*اسرع وقت هنا كمان 6 شهور 
*​


----------



## Markos_200 (22 يوليو 2009)

*اطول سيمبلات نزلت حتى الان لالبوم  عمري ليك 2009 لهايدي منتصر*

عمرى ليك


للمرنمة المتميزة :


هايدي منتصر ,









أنتاج :


يوليو 2009 


عدد الترانيم


10 


ودي الترانيم : 




1- ميكفنيش ( عمري ليك )


كلمات : صموئيل آنسي 
الحان : بهجت عدلي 
توزيع : محب صلاح 



2- لحد أمتي 


كلمات : رمزي بشارة
الحان : سامح عبيد
توزيع : محب صلاح



3- نور وملح


كلمات : رمزي بشارة
الحان : سامح عبيد
توزيع : جون أسطفانوس



4- أنا عايش


كلمات : مرقس فوزي
الحان : ماجد موسى
توزيع : أمجد بخيت 



5- شجرة تين


كلمات : رمزي بشارة
الحان : حاتم منير 
توزيع : حاتم منير



6- ومهما نشوف


كلمات : هاني الحناوي
الحان : ماجد موسى
توزيع : نادر جان 



7- أنا عايزك


كلمات : رمزي بشارة
الحان : سامح عبيد
توزيع : محب صلاح



8- أنت الحل


كلمات : مينا كمال
الحان : عماد عزيز 
توزيع : رفيق عاكف


9- يصنع العجايب


كلمات : إيميل يوسف
الحان : سامح عبيد
توزيع : جون اسطفانوس



10- عارفين ( اقدر أقولة يا أبويا )


كلمات : منال سمير ( فريق الحياة الأفضل )
الحان : منال سمير ( فريق الحياة الأفضل )
توزيع : باسم صبحي 


للـــــــــتحمـيل


​


----------



## ramynasr (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اطول سيمبلات نزلت حتى الان لالبوم  عمري ليك 2009 لهايدي منتصر*

جارى التحميل


----------



## yousef2001 (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اطول سيمبلات نزلت حتى الان لالبوم  عمري ليك 2009 لهايدي منتصر*

thx  man for this album and i love heide montasr more


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اطول سيمبلات نزلت حتى الان لالبوم  عمري ليك 2009 لهايدي منتصر*

*ميرسى كتيير
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## oesi no (22 يوليو 2009)

*رد: اطول سيمبلات نزلت حتى الان لالبوم  عمري ليك 2009 لهايدي منتصر*

*مكرر اخى 
يدمج مع سابقه 
*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يوليو 2009)




----------



## صليب وفيق (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلآ ربنا يعوضك


----------

